

Raytraced metaballs in a 512b html file. (Not for IE.) - fadr
http://users.tkk.fi/~jjsalon2/reddit/raytrace.html

======
pbhjpbhj
I read it as "meatballs" and didn't even notice until I came to comment
"meatballs? huh?".

------
darkxanthos
Won't work in IE but works on m iPhone. How sad.

~~~
benatkin
It works on my G1 but only does about a frame a second. Anyone with a Pre care
to chime in?

~~~
chriskelley
Getting about 2-3fps on my Pre.

~~~
benatkin
That is without a doubt better than what I was getting. My G1 was slightly
behind my counting of "a thousand one, a thousand two, ...".

------
metachris
Beautiful compact source code!

------
fnid
doesn't work in opera.

------
jasoncartwright
Awesome

------
jobu
Reminds me of my neighbor's truck nuts: <http://trailer-parts-
store.com/parts/images/balls.jpg>

